# retail storefront-kitchen for lease/rent/sale



## foodqueen (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, Tudie from D'Licious Dishes here.  We have lease a 2400 sf building-restaurant-take out market. It is available for overnight and weekend catering kitchen rentals.  We are in central Phoenix and close to I-10, 17 and the 51.   Call us if  you have a rental need.  Great for a professional cater, the weekend Farmer's Market company or occasional caterer.  Please give us a call for information.

If interested in purchase, please contact Tudie only, 602.3615.1086 for confidentiality.  Many thanks.

Chef Tudie

602.274.3663


----------

